
Show HN: I made a dashboard showing Portland housing and economic trends - maphugger
https://trends.portlandiamaps.com
======
maphugger
Hi HN:

Inspired by ExplodingTrends and Meetglimpse I decided to compile a bunch of
real estate data, construction permits and other stats published the
city/state to make something useful for my home town.

Any ideas how I can better present those charts to give people a good sense of
Portland? ie a crossover between Moody's credit ratings and weather forecast.

many thanks!

Tech stack: Pandas and React+Gatsby

